# Libre 2 alarms



## Nicola12 (Aug 23, 2022)

Hello, I have only been using Libre 2 via the app on my android phone for just over a week now but basically I'm not receiving alarms as I should (only a few so far, and says alarms are not available most of the time despite being close to my phone). I spoke to Abbott last weekend and we went through checking the app set up etc, and they have now sent me a replacement sensor which I'm still to use, but I wondered if anyone has experienced this issue and has any advice please? Even straight after I scan, the app still says alarms unavailable.
Many thanks, Nicola


----------



## Bruce Stephens (Aug 23, 2022)

People have, but I'm not sure there has been any definite answers. In my case I got the alarms fine (it's just that the app complained incorrectly that they couldn't be sent). A number of people with iPhones have found they couldn't read sensors at all (so not the alarms particularly) because of some hardware fault (NFC not working for some reason).


----------



## Nicola12 (Aug 23, 2022)

Bruce Stephens said:


> People have, but I'm not sure there has been any definite answers. In my case I got the alarms fine (it's just that the app complained incorrectly that they couldn't be sent). A number of people with iPhones have found they couldn't read sensors at all (so not the alarms particularly) because of some hardware fault (NFC not working for some reason).


Thanks, also on the more techie side, I think that by having Bluetooth activated on my phone, it is now causing interference on all my phone calls made via wifi calling (I have mast issues where I live so use wifi), has anyone else come across this as well due to using Bluetooth for the app?


----------



## Rob Oldfield (Aug 24, 2022)

Just to check.... you're activating the sensor with your phone?  If you do that with the reader then the phone alarms won't work.


----------



## Nicola12 (Aug 24, 2022)

I don't have a libre 2 reader, this is all on the app on my phone


----------



## Nicola12 (Aug 25, 2022)

I have exhausted all avenues so decided today to give up on Libre 2 - my phone says signal loss all the time, I even went to my EE shop today and they can't help either.


----------



## rebrascora (Aug 25, 2022)

Nicola12 said:


> I have exhausted all avenues so decided today to give up on Libre 2 - my phone says signal loss all the time, I even went to my EE shop today and they can't help either.



There is a lot more to Libre than the alarms, so I wouldn't give up on the system just because you can't get the alarms to work, unless you have no hypo awareness and you can get a different CGM prescribed.... or privately fund. 
I love the Libre system but have no real interest in the alarm feature.... I have never been a fan of alarms as they intrinsically activate erroneously more often than not. The data I get from the Libre though is invaluable in helping me to manage my diabetes well and make informed decisions on doses.


----------



## Quincy (Aug 26, 2022)

Nicola12 said:


> I have exhausted all avenues so decided today to give up on Libre 2 - my phone says signal loss all the time, I even went to my EE shop today and they can't help either.


Are you leaving the app running in the background? It's quite common for people to 'Close all' on their apps which stops the LibreLink talking to the sensor


----------



## Nicola12 (Aug 26, 2022)

Yes I am, I've already checked this thanks. Still no alarms today. I need the alarms for night time hypos (I live on my own).


----------



## Rob Oldfield (Aug 26, 2022)

Nicola12 said:


> Yes I am, I've already checked this thanks. Still no alarms today. I need the alarms for night time hypos (I live on my own).


Have you seen this graphic?  It shows the other three systems that should (soon) be available from the NHS - the ones in green.


----------



## nonethewiser (Aug 27, 2022)

Nicola12 said:


> I have exhausted all avenues so decided today to give up on Libre 2 - my phone says signal loss all the time, I even went to my EE shop today and they can't help either.



Last resort try disabling app then download it again, might work might not but worth trying.

Like yourself find alarms so useful so can see that it would be annoying when they don't work.


----------



## Nicola12 (Aug 27, 2022)

Yes I've done all the basic troubleshooting (including disabling the app). I did get alarms the first day I changed to my replacement sensor Abbott sent, but nothing since, which makes me think it's not an app/phone issue, but I've never had issues with (Libre 1) sensors before. Abbott haven't been brilliant, their English isn't great, and they only follow a standard troubleshooting script/procedure when I speak to them. I've suggested they send me a reader to try (they didn't suggest it!). I've also contacted my mobile provider who tried to help but not really any further forward.


----------



## void (Aug 27, 2022)

Nicola12 said:


> Hello, I have only been using Libre 2 via the app on my android phone for just over a week now but basically I'm not receiving alarms as I should (only a few so far, and says alarms are not available most of the time despite being close to my phone). I spoke to Abbott last weekend and we went through checking the app set up etc, and they have now sent me a replacement sensor which I'm still to use, but I wondered if anyone has experienced this issue and has any advice please? Even straight after I scan, the app still says alarms unavailable.
> Many thanks, Nicola





			http://forum.diabetes.org.uk/boards/threads/libre-android-spurious-warning-messages.101722/post-1194384
		


It can take several scans then hitting 'ok' before the software accepts it.

Whats the make/model and android version of the phone?


----------



## Nicola12 (Aug 27, 2022)

I've just scanned/hit ok 7 times but no change.
I have a Huawei P Smart 2018 (FIG-LX1, OS Version 9).


----------



## void (Aug 27, 2022)

Nicola12 said:


> I've just scanned/hit ok 7 times but no change.
> I have a Huawei P Smart 2018 (FIG-LX1, OS Version 9).



In smartphone terms, that's old. Also in OS terms. I'm using 11 with a phone that was bought at the end of last year. Personally, I'd not expect libre2 software to work "well" with such an old device and OS. Can you borrow someone elses more recent phone for testing purposes?

When I was put on the libre2 I was asked if my phone was "recent".


----------



## magpie (Aug 28, 2022)

Nicola12 said:


> Thanks, also on the more techie side, I think that by having Bluetooth activated on my phone, it is now causing interference on all my phone calls made via wifi calling (I have mast issues where I live so use wifi), has anyone else come across this as well due to using Bluetooth for the app?


I had problems with Bluetooth and Wifi on a new Samsung A53 (both wouldn't work together). Returned the phone a bought a Google Pixel.


----------



## void (Aug 28, 2022)

magpie said:


> I had problems with Bluetooth and Wifi on a new Samsung A53 (both wouldn't work together). Returned the phone a bought a Google Pixel.


What was the android version, do you remember? Bluetooth v 5.0 here on 2.4Ghz band WiFi. Not noticed different with 5Ghz or 4G.


----------



## Sally12 (Aug 28, 2022)

I had similar problems with alarms not available. In the end I had to uninstall and reinstall the app. I lost the rolling 90 day info but alarms have worked with no issues since. The info is still available on Libreview.


----------



## magpie (Sep 1, 2022)

void said:


> What was the android version, do you remember? Bluetooth v 5.0 here on 2.4Ghz band WiFi. Not noticed different with 5Ghz or 4G.


Android 12


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Sep 5, 2022)

If your phone isn’t happy and able to work reliably with the sensors, and you aren’t keen on upgrading it - would getting a Libre reader be a good option? That way you’d have a fallback way of scanning sensors as and when you do upgrade your phone in the future. You can buy one for about £50 I think?


----------



## helli (Sep 5, 2022)

everydayupsanddowns said:


> If your phone isn’t happy and able to work reliably with the sensors, and you aren’t keen on upgrading it - would getting a Libre reader be a good option? That way you’d have a fallback way of scanning sensors as and when you do upgrade your phone in the future. You can buy one for about £50 I think?


Unfortunately, the Libre Readers are still "Temporarily Unavailable" according to the Abbott site.


magpie said:


> I had problems with Bluetooth and Wifi on a new Samsung A53 (both wouldn't work together). Returned the phone a bought a Google Pixel.


I have been using a Google Pixel for the last 2 years. The only problem I have noticed is when I have more than 3 items connected by Bluetooth.


----------



## Kay64 (Sep 5, 2022)

I am having problem with my iPhone 11 Pro the bottom on the left hand side seems to knock out my alarms but I don’t know if anyone is having the same problem I seem to be having a lot of high glucose not having any before I was 50 mmol but now all over the place not I’ll changed pod it is getting ridiculous not eating giving correction dose still not coming down changed basal tried everything is anyone having same problem please help


----------



## nonethewiser (Sep 5, 2022)

Kay64 said:


> I am having problem with my iPhone 11 Pro the bottom on the left hand side seems to knock out my alarms but I don’t know if anyone is having the same problem I seem to be having a lot of high glucose not having any before I was 50 mmol but now all over the place not I’ll changed pod it is getting ridiculous not eating giving correction dose still not coming down changed basal tried everything is anyone having same problem please help



Better to change pod, in mean time correct with pen to bring bg levels down.


----------



## clarita84 (Sep 7, 2022)

I have lost alarms since my phone (Google Pixel 4a) automatically updated to Android 13. It seems to be a common problem. 

Previously I got the signal lost notification a couple of times a day, but it is now a permanent feature.


----------



## void (Sep 10, 2022)

everydayupsanddowns said:


> If your phone isn’t happy and able to work reliably with the sensors, and you aren’t keen on upgrading it - would getting a Libre reader be a good option? That way you’d have a fallback way of scanning sensors as and when you do upgrade your phone in the future. You can buy one for about £50 I think?



Related to the subject - On general principles I think it would be better to have a different or seperate device for the bg monitor. The reason is really that a phone already has too much (IMOHO) on it. Bank stuff, email, photos, phone book, contacts, notes, entire life. Maybe you swipe it when using public transport. Some buses don't accept money as money, you have to swipe. Now BG readings and link to your sensor. Yes, you might be able to back it up all to the cloud, but do you really trust the cloud? Remember, they make money by selling information.

If you break it or lose it, it'll be worse, at least for a time, than losing all your keys. If you use it for paying bills, it'll be like losing your wallet as well. If you use an app with your surgery/hospital then that's disrupted. If you use it for ID then I don't know how you can get back from that situation, or what you'd do in the meantime.

think "single point of failure".


----------



## littlevoice359 (Sep 10, 2022)

Personally, I have an Android phone in a holder on my belt whose only function is to monitor my blood sugar.  My main phone is an iPhone. That way, nothing I do in terms of adding bluetooth devices to my main phone can interfere with my BG monitor.


----------



## void (Sep 10, 2022)

littlevoice359 said:


> Personally, I have an Android phone in a holder on my belt whose only function is to monitor my blood sugar.  My main phone is an iPhone. That way, nothing I do in terms of adding bluetooth devices to my main phone can interfere with my BG monitor.


that's smart. I'd do that if I had more than one smartphone, but alas


----------



## littlevoice359 (Sep 10, 2022)

That Android phone is a Sony Xperia I bought used for €100 or so. Doesn’t even have a SIM in it. All it does is run xDrip+ and send BG values to my smartwatch, so it doesn’t need to be anything fancy.


----------



## Kay64 (Sep 11, 2022)

Kay64 said:


> I am having problem with my iPhone 11 Pro the bottom on the left hand side seems to knock out my alarms but I don’t know if anyone is having the same problem I seem to be having a lot of high glucose not having any before I was 50 mmol but now all over the place not I’ll changed pod it is getting ridiculous not eating giving correction dose still not coming down changed basal tried everything is anyone having same problem please help


Having same problem my blood sugars where staying high before that was good I was always between 80 and 90% in range now about 50 to 60% my diabetic nurse put my basal up by 10% not always high just range not good and now my alarms for low high and sensor loss are not working hope this helps.


----------



## Kay64 (Sep 11, 2022)

On my iPhone 11 Pro should my libre 2 sensor show up in Bluetooth is connected in setting for my alarms to work if so how to I connect libre 2 back to Bluetooth on my iPhone 11 Pro any help would be much appreciated.


----------

